# Information on hand-raising week-old kits.



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Hi, everyratty, I am looking for information on raising week-old kits (three to be exact). In about two months I will be rescuing some week-old kits and would like a couple of questions answered as well as any advice you could give me.

I've already been on youtube and watched the ten-part mouse-raising series as well as seen the orphaned rat pages you guys frequently post on this part of the forum but I still have some questions!

1.) Which formula is better? KMR or Soy Infant Formula?

2.) Feeding every 4 hours is appropriate, correct? How long before you begin to wean with infant cereal?

3.) What size tank is appropriate for three week-old rats and for how long before they can be moved to a DCN? 

4.) Could a Kritter Keeper or 10 gallon tank be used?

5.) What needs to be in the tank besides the fleece bedding and a heating pad on the bottom?

6.) What is the appropriate temperature range for kits?

7.) Is there concern for paintbrush hairs that frequently break off (you know what I mean if you're a painter) if this is the route I go? Otherwise, do any of you have a link to a very small teat (like the kind you cut the tip off of for a baby bottle) I could use on an actual bottle?

Thanks in advance for any additional information. I have been browsing through this section a lot.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Out of curiosity, why are you hand-rearing kits? I am just concerned because if it isn't necessary, then it shouldn't be risked: very very low survival rate. Looking at one of three kits making it..

If the babies are three weeks old, they should actually be in a wire cage so they can learn good mobility. Provide hides, toys, chews, a water bottle, and hard food which they will be sampling. The DCN can be wrapped in hardware cloth and they can start living in their immediately. Try to keep your room temperature - 68-76F. For feeding, I heard the rat should suckle it from warm skin as they aren't likely to recognize a strange object. You will need to teach them key rat traits they will be missing from mommy - toys, water bottle, playing.


----------



## evander (Jun 30, 2013)

I am curious about why you know you will need to hand raise 3 babies who are a week old, when they haven't even been conceived yet? ???


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

I am going to be getting them from a feeder breeder and since they will not sell females, this is the only way I can get my hands on some. I would rather hand-raise then buy from Petsmart or Petco and there are no breeders in my state.

Edit: Also, I will be picking from the bin that gets sold as fuzzies, not taking rats that will be allowed to grow-out away from their mother.


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

I doubt their feeders will be any better than a pet store rats. feeder breeders don't really care much for good genes since they are just going to be feed of to a snake


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Plus the survial rate of hand raising babies is so low it's just heartbreaking when you have to deal with their deaths . The chances of just one of thoses babies surviving is so low


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

At least at PetSmart you have the CHANCE of one caring employee socializing the babies. 

By the way, I did a quick craigslist search using your location. It may not be ideal, but you said "in my state" so I assume you are willing to drive: http://batonrouge.craigslist.org/pet/3959806829.html


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Baton Rouge is WAYY far away from me. I was saying "in my state" because the only thing that comes up on Google related to Louisiana and Rats are car groups for rat rods. I am set on rescuing from a feeder breeder and am looking for information regarding care. Our local Petsmart and Petco take horrendous care of their animals and I would rather know that I was there making sure they got all of the care they needed and were raised properly and adequately socialized than working with the - and I hate to use this word - demonic rats at Petsmart and Petco. I am fully aware of the survival rate and the possibility of heartbreak but I feel that this is what I need to do in my heart.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If you get the babies from the feeder breeder they would most likely be I'm the same state as a pet store. 

If you get the babies so young and then they don't survive or only one does then that one rat would be by its self and you would have to get it a friend some how.

In my opinion I would rather get them from a pet store and work with them and train them if you can get them young like a couple weeks or when they are weaned then they won't be as hard to train. Also you might have more of a variety then.

Good luck with the choice you make. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Can anyone answer the questions?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

For the first question I would think soy milk is the one to go with. 

I would think the feeding depends on the rats, some people here that have had abandoned rats had to get up ever two hours.

I don't think their is a certain temperature to go by as long as their warm you have to make sure there is a cold side and warm side in the tank.

I don't know about the size of the tank. You really can't put an age on when they should go in the big cage because it depends on if they can fit through the bars or not.

As for feeding many people have to make their own devices because rats mouths are so small I don't think you can find a tit small enough that goes on a bottle.

As for a paint brush I would suggest getting a high end brand if your worried about the hairs coming off I think the likely hood if a baby rat being able to suck on the paint brush hard enough to get the hairs to come out very small.

Also did you think about how your going to clean them like the mother would? And how to relieve their systems sense they can't do that on their own yet. 

Also I still do not agree with getting pinkies for all the reasons already said. Really you are putting the lives of these little babies in danger sense you are not a rat mother and can not fulfill the needs of a mother rat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

The lives of the babies are already in danger I am giving them a chance at life. 

I will be using a warm wet q-tip to stimulate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If you wait until the babies are taken away from the mother and then save them then they will not need their mother anymore. I am sure if your getting them from a feeder breeder and you ask them to they will keep them with the mother until they are five weeks then you can pick them up and they won't need the mother anymore. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

They aren't willing to sell females. I am getting them at 7 days old and I will be hand raising them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

why wont they sell females?


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

They grow them out to breed. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

thats silly whats the difference two or three females being sold going to make.


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

Hundreds of babies a piece that will be sold with them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Wow so for a company that is trying to make money you would think they would be willing to keep them and sell them to you when they are old enough. That's strange good luck


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jesi (Jun 10, 2013)

Invest in getting pedialyte if you are going to look after them and I would suggest 2 hours between feeding the mum feeds them every 30 minutes. I recently attempted to look after an orphan mouse, found by the side of the road he lasted two days and it broke my heart. I really would look to get older rats, its heartbreaking if they die 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It's a feeder breeder. They want the females because instead of selling them for $5 they can get $5 a kit over their lifetime. They make more money keeping them. 

And again, I understand and I am prepared to do this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FamilyRatters1 (Jun 22, 2013)

I do not feel you should do this. It is NO better than getting from a pet store. I really do hope you realize this. You are not only still buying from a terrible source, you are risking the life of the rats for no reason really. Snakes must eat food too you know.


----------



## Kyleee Dupper (May 8, 2013)

I don't see anything really wrong with u doing this have u been able to get them yet?? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

